# Top fin water changer, 50’ model, has anyone found a tap it fits?



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

I picked this up as the sink is quite far from my tank and not supposed to lift heavy stuff with a hernia...., and yet it doesn’t fit the kitchen or bathroom faucets. 

Mentioned to a friend, who said it didn’t fit their faucets either.

That’s 4 random faucets in 2 homes it doesn’t fit. 
Is it just us?

I really wanted this to work, any ideas to make this happen? Parts to buy etc?


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I have the Python, so I'm not sure if it's the same but should be similar...The Python primary attachment fits a garden hose. So you need something like this to hook onto a normal faucet, by removing the aerator.

https://www.amazon.ca/Python-13A-Fa...python+aquarium+adapter&qid=1603138048&sr=8-4


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I just picked up a top fin too.
Mine fits the bathroom faucet with the aerator as kivyee said.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you I do believe that will work. Thanks will try.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

kivyee said:


> I have the Python, so I'm not sure if it's the same but should be similar...The Python primary attachment fits a garden hose. So you need something like this to hook onto a normal faucet, by removing the aerator.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Python-13A-Fa...python+aquarium+adapter&qid=1603138048&sr=8-4


This part just arrived, maybe they sent me the wrong part but my water changer came with this exact adapter within the box, afraid it doesn't fit my sinks.


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe I need a new sink


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Do your faucets have that little piece on the end that can be unscrewed? If so, you can find an adapter, probably at Home Depot or Canadian Tire. (Edit: Sorry, I just noticed you already have the part.) Take a look at this thread. It may have something useful. I highly recommend the quick snap connectors.

https://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/tips-tricks-using-water-python-236088/


----------



## fireweed (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you will have a look!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

https://www.amazon.ca/Python-69HD-B...python+aquarium+adapter&qid=1608356995&sr=8-6

I ended up with this piece.
Mates up with my bathroom facet, once the siphoning starts I rig it up to drain into the tub drain, right down the drain.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L has that piece for $7.20. If you only want to start a siphon, consider this:

https://www.jlaquatics.com/python-squeeze-start.html


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> J&L has that piece for $7.20. If you only want to start a siphon, consider this:
> 
> https://www.jlaquatics.com/python-squeeze-start.html


Yup.
They were backordered when I got mine.


----------



## Arthur11 (Jul 13, 2021)

Want to find a tap it fits, you should measure the distance between the bottom of your tank and the top of the bucket you use for draining the water. Make sure that the product that you buy that can go from the bottom of your tank and into your drain bucket. Even better, get a hose that is long enough that you can place the outlet into a storm drain.


----------

